# How bout a real or fake forum? New Epidemic



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

I think this may be a good idea...seriously. Every time I open this forum lately half the highlighted posts are "Do you think these are real?", "Are these fakes?" I hate to bitch but this is the Havana lounge and I thought it was dedicated to the talk of Fine Havana Tobacco. Now I'm not singling anyone out and to be honest I couldn't even think of any one in particular who has made these posts. Thing is, some of them are completely crazy and could be answered with minimal knowledge. It's almost as if people don't even think about it or research.

I remember back when I got my first box of fakes I literally did 20+ hours of reading to educate myself on the subject. I was crazed. And to tell you the truth is was a blast. I learned a whole lot more than not to buy cigars from a guy on the beach in the Bahamas. If you need to ask about your cigars being fake you need to ask yourself a few more questions....

Once again I am not flaming anyone here. I just think anyone with half a brain who puts a bit of effort in should not be worried about procuring fakes. The answers are every where...do some research, quit dealing with jokers, and educate yourself.

This is also in no way aimed at dissection threads which are clearly informative and educational. I don't want to come off as a dick either and I know I can skip those threads but when it becomes every 3rd or 5th thread what are we really talking about in here?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Gargamel said:


> Once again I am not flaming anyone here. I just think anyone with half a brain who puts a bit of effort in should not be worried about procuring fakes. The answers are every where...do some research, quit dealing with jokers, and educate yourself.


:tpd:

Couldn't have said it better myself, there. :tu


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm not gonna lie, I hate those threads. I'm honestly surprised that we even have them due to the wealth of info all over the CS and the internet. 

People, it is not hard to find a decent vendor. There are hints all over the place. Open your eyes, these vendors are literally right in front of your face. 

Stop taking chances and buy from reputable. Do you think that a reputable cigar forum would let fake vendors advertise? 

If you think you have a fake, do your research, and then smoke the damn thing and figure it out.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Sooooo. How bout a real or fake forum? In the Questions forum? Or perhaps "Are these cigars real" threads actually belong in the Questions forum since it is a question.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

How about a whole other cigar board? Call it *CLUB FUGAZI!*

They can sit around there post pictures of cigars they don't have the sense to smoke first and figure out if they're real or not.:hn

ATL


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

My only question is if you think a cigar or box of cigars are fake, then why did you buy them in the first place? What, you are hoping you got a deal from the neighbors, maids cousin? Jimmy Buffett has a song called "Everybody's Got A Cousin In Miami" listen to it... 

Everybody's got a cousin in Miami
Everybody is an Aborigine
Dancing in the heat to the beat
That turns your clothing clammy
Everybody wants to win that lottery


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Gargamel said:


> Thing is, some of them are completely crazy and could be answered with minimal knowledge. It's almost as if people don't even think about it or research.
> 
> The answers are every where...do some research, quit dealing with jokers, and educate yourself.
> 
> This is also in no way aimed at dissection threads which are clearly informative and educational. I don't want to come off as a dick either and I know I can skip those threads but when it becomes every 3rd or 5th thread what are we really talking about in here?


:tu

well spoken. And I think it's really for the benefit of all. The only way to really learn these things is to do the research yourself, if you keep expecting to be spoon fed how will you ever learn? And aside from the special community that CS is, isn't the learning what we are trying to accomnplish here?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> How about a whole other cigar board? Call it *CLUB FUGAZI!*
> 
> They can sit around there post pictures of cigars they don't have the sense to smoke first and figure out if they're real or not.:hn
> 
> ATL


:r :r :r


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm staying out of this one.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Sounds fun.

Treat it with a light heart?

Almost like a joke forum?

Or treat it seriously?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gargamel said:


> I learned a whole lot more than not to buy cigars from a guy on the beach in the Bahamas.


Learned that lesson myself years ago. :r $15 for 3 Cohiba Esplendidos! :r

The best things about having a Forum like you suggested would be:

To keep these posts out of the Habanos Lounge.

As Vic said, to help some of us less experienced guys learn from the FOGs.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

This should probably just be a sub forum under habanos. Otherwise you will have news breaking the rules all over the place.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

Gargamel said:


> I think this may be a good idea...seriously. Every time I open this forum lately half the highlighted posts are "Do you think these are real?", "Are these fakes?" I hate to bitch but this is the Havana lounge and I thought it was dedicated to the talk of Fine Havana Tobacco. Now I'm not singling anyone out and to be honest I couldn't even think of any one in particular who has made these posts. Thing is, some of them are completely crazy and could be answered with minimal knowledge. It's almost as if people don't even think about it or research.
> 
> I remember back when I got my first box of fakes I literally did 20+ hours of reading to educate myself on the subject. I was crazed. And to tell you the truth is was a blast. I learned a whole lot more than not to buy cigars from a guy on the beach in the Bahamas. If you need to ask about your cigars being fake you need to ask yourself a few more questions....
> 
> ...


:tpd: - preach it brother!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

We could call it the "Shortcuts Forum".

:r

Not sure it would help though as it would still require reading.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Learned that lesson myself years ago. :r $15 for 3 Cohiba Esplendidos! :r


You and me both. Led me to CS in a roundabout way as I was trying to determine the authenticity of my smokes. Apparently $20 for 5 CoRos is a pretty sweet deal...until you smoke one.

I guess I would like a real/fake section to not clutter up the habanos lounge, but I would still read the posts. I just like to see how bad the stories/cigars are, if not for a chuckle. Some FOG said it best, if you have to ask odds are they are fake.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

I kind of like the idea. I agree there are a lot of threads on this topic and a sub forum would be a good place for them. I tend to disagree that just doing research is all it takes. Yes many times it’s obvious, but other times not so obvious if a smoke is legit or fake. Sometimes the origin is not known. If you are new to this you are going to doubt your own judgment and want an expert opinion. Reading about something doesn’t make you an expert. Some of these posts are what lead to the dissection threads. Sometimes….good for a laugh, sometimes educational. 

Andrew, love the club fugazi. :r I was thinking, Real or no Real?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Copied from the "other" fakes thread burning up the Jungle tonight:


Da Klugs said:


> This is the point of things.
> 
> Not 100% sure of ....
> 
> ...


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I understand the new people want to know if their cigars are real. I did too. My above posted rant actually was not meant to anyone on this board but coworkers (not Carni, he knows his stuff, but he likes to color pink way to much IMHO) obviously it was tounge in cheek. 

To the new guys, even though I am sure you are not new to cigars buy just new to the forum, we all were you. When I was here for a while, a long while and got my information, I was worried just like you I wasted a ton of cash. I read the stickys, even bought a blacklight and a magnifying glass to be absolutely sure. I was worried just like I am sure you all are when you read the threads about the fakes with perfect everything. Really the time comes when you get your cigars, you light one up and you either say to yourself, these are garbage I got ripped off, or these are great. If they happen to be fake then touche, they got the best of me and I am still ordering. 

I am in full support of a real/fake forum, it is fun to see. I don't know if the new people can see the picture galleries, I assume they can, but there are a lot of good pictures there.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I don't like the idea of a real or fakes forum. Might attract a little too much attention.


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> I don't like the idea of a real or fakes forum. Might attract a little too much attention.


Agreed, dont want too much attention !


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

just redirect everyone over to Amagazi... ryan will take care of em


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

King James said:


> just redirect everyone over to Amagazi... ryan will take care of em


LOL, talk about being mean!


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> I don't like the idea of a real or fakes forum. Might attract a little too much attention.


Exactly how? We have a Havana lounge right? We have a Cuban Cigar Gallery, a Counterfeit Gallery, a Retailer Section with prices, and so on. Forum may have been a poor choice of words just another place to put this stuff. Why do you insist on always coming into my threads (of which I post very little) and contradicting what I say? This whole "It might attract too much attention" is crap. It's just a way to get people riled up. I'm not a knucklehead. If I wanted to waste the time I'd post 4-5 links in the last year where you came in a thread I started and contradicted me. It's getting annoying.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Gargamel said:


> Exactly how? We have a Havana lounge right? We have a Cuban Cigar Gallery, a Counterfeit Gallery, a Retailer Section with prices, and so on. Forum may have been a poor choice of words just another place to put this stuff. Why do you insist on always coming into *my threads *(of which I post very little) and *contradicting what I say*? This whole "It might attract too much attention" is crap. It's just a way to get people riled up. *I'm not a knucklehead*. If I wanted to waste the time I'd post 4-5 links in the last year where you came in a thread I started and *contradicted me.* It's getting annoying.


They are our threads. Threads you started might be more accurate.

Opinions are welcome here from all. Lil thin skinned when you feel opinions of others that are not in line with yours are contradictions.

It was an idea. One that probably will not be implemented but an idea it was. Yours as well. Props to you as ideas change the world.

Happy now? :r


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm still a total n00b to the ISOM discussion, so everything posted here, flame or not is very informative to me.

But on the lighter side of things...I jump into this forum sometimes wishing we would be judging 'Real or Fakes' of the breastly kind. But I digress...we aren't all perverts here.


You can delete my banter if you want. I just wanted to add some humor to a serious discussion.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Gargamel said:


> Exactly how? We have a Havana lounge right? We have a Cuban Cigar Gallery, a Counterfeit Gallery, a Retailer Section with prices, and so on. Forum may have been a poor choice of words just another place to put this stuff. Why do you insist on always coming into my threads (of which I post very little) and contradicting what I say? This whole "It might attract too much attention" is crap. It's just a way to get people riled up. I'm not a knucklehead. If I wanted to waste the time I'd post 4-5 links in the last year where you came in a thread I started and contradicted me. It's getting annoying.


You listen here Jesus, I'm not following you around bashing all your ideas. I think this is a bad idea, so I said as much. I don't remember ever seeing any of your posts. I don't recognise your handle either to be honest. Please, go and post those links.

Seems like a stupid way to clutter up the boards when you have the ask the silver back thread AND skip's confidential newbie thread. Use those, 99.9% of all these threads are from newbies. And I don't want to see a flood of newbies joining to take advantage of such a thread. Things are bad enough as it is now, don't want to promote more of these threads.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

I have learned a lot from the "real or fake" threads. Lots of informations out there. So, isn't this just another "use the search" situation. I think we could all do a better job of searching this forum and reducing the number of repeat threads. I also think that some folks are looking for reassurance as they enter the dark side or hope someone will tell them the fakes they bought are real(so they won't feel like a dumb ass). If you don't like the fake vs. real threads, couldn't you just avoid them.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> You listen here Jesus, I'm not following you around bashing all your ideas. I think this is a bad idea, so I said as much. I don't remember ever seeing any of your posts. I don't recognise your handle either to be honest. Please, go and post those links.
> 
> Seems like a stupid way to clutter up the boards when you have the ask the silver back thread AND skip's confidential newbie thread. Use those, 99.9% of all these threads are from newbies. And I don't want to see a flood of newbies joining to take advantage of such a thread. Things are bad enough as it is now, don't want to promote more of these threads.


So I guess it's just better to litter the Havana lounge with "Are these real?" threads. You think I'm singling you out? My time is more important than wading through old threads. Perhaps we can make a wager and I will find a minimum of 3 separate occasions in the last year you came in to a thread and posted a short remark about how what I said was wrong or just a general contradiction. 
It's usually in a condescending manner. There is one other guy who loves to do it as well. That's probably because when he was a noob he contacted me for a source and I initially declined.

Well whatever, put up a wager Smitty and I'll dig up the threads. I'll match anything. I'm just making a point here. It's like when I post, I wait for the condescending Smitty reply to follow. The original post may not be a big deal but it was the straw that broke the camel's back.

And Dave, this isn't about being Happy it's about the lounge being littered.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Gargamel said:


> So I guess it's just better to litter the Havana lounge with "Are these real?" threads. You think I'm singling you out? My time is more important than wading through old threads. Perhaps we can make a wager and I will find a minimum of 3 separate occasions in the last year you came in to a thread and posted a short remark about how what I said was wrong or just a general contradiction.
> It's usually in a condescending manner. There is one other guy who loves to do it as well. That's probably because when he was a noob he contacted me for a source and I initially declined.
> 
> Well whatever, put up a wager Smitty and I'll dig up the threads. I'll match anything. I'm just making a point here. It's like when I post, I wait for the condescending Smitty reply to follow. The original post may not be a big deal but it was the straw that broke the camel's back.
> ...


The condescending Smitty? In all my time here I don't think i've ever been called condescending. I think your full of shit, you find three threads where I flat out picked on you and i'll leave the board. Then you'll never have to worry about your feelings being hurt by me again.

And yea, like i said before, i'd like to see other venues used before dedicating a forum to it fugazzis. A lot of it is common sense, and there's so much information available on these thats it's crazy how many times the same questions come up over and over again. I never posted fakes threads, when I was new and unsure I pmed some of the FOGs and asked. having a forum dedicated to fakes would be much more of a clutter than the couple of threads were used to getting in the habanos lounge imho.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mdtaggart said:


> If you don't like the fake vs. real threads, couldn't you just avoid them.


Or couldn't they just be posted in the "Cigars - Questions" Forum so the Habanos Lounge wouldn't be filled up with them? I think that would be at least helpful, though not an all-encompassing solution.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I don't like the idea of a real or fakes forum. Might attract a little too much attention.


:tpd:

Thats what being a newbie is all about. Living and learning.

There are way to many people just jumping in the game and knowing absolutely nothing. We have all been burnt before. But we all read and listen and learn and that stops you from getting burnt.

Thats what this forum is about, reading and listening. If you do that in time you will be just fine. But it takes time, not a few days or weeks after joining.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Sandman said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I hate those threads. I'm honestly surprised that we even have them due to the wealth of info all over the CS and the internet.
> 
> People, it is not hard to find a decent vendor. There are hints all over the place. Open your eyes, these vendors are literally right in front of your face.
> 
> ...


Shhhhhhh!

That's supposed to be seekrit!:w


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I don't like the idea of a real or fakes forum. Might attract a little too much attention.


I hear you. I am a bit bothered by the discussions we already have.:ss


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Well - here is my opinion on the subject. Sure go ahead and make a "real or fake forum" with a few rules. 1 - no posting pictures. 2 - no giving any descriptions. 3 - post can only ask "Is my cigar real or fake".

Then we can all just answer "fake" . . . nothing else is needed.

I've only be here a little over a year - but in all that time I only remember one post that the smokes had a chance of being real. That's it - one post. So to stream line things - use the above rules . . . cause, _if ya have to ask if it's it real or fake - it's fake._

:ss

Ron


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

RGD said:


> Well - here is my opinion on the subject. Sure go ahead and make a "real or fake forum" with a few rules. 1 - no posting pictures. 2 - no giving any descriptions. 3 - post can only ask "Is my cigar real or fake".
> 
> Then we can all just answer "fake" . . . nothing else is needed.
> 
> ...


:tpd:

:ms is this mike on??


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

mdtaggart said:


> If you don't like the fake vs. real threads, couldn't you just avoid them.


kinda like a loose tooth isn't it - ya just can't stop messing with it.
(until it gets to painful, then ya wanna do something about it)



carbonbased_al said:


> Might attract a little too much attention.


build it and they will come... my opinion: let's not!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Smoked said:


> I'm staying out of this one.


We can only hope.


Smoked said:


> This should probably just be a sub forum under habanos. Otherwise you will have news breaking the rules all over the place.


That lasted about an hour.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

DonWeb said:


> kinda like a loose tooth isn't it - ya just can't stop messing with it.
> (until it gets to painful, then ya wanna do something about it)
> 
> build it and they will come... my opinion: let's not!


well said, Tony


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

pnoon said:


> We can only hope.
> 
> That lasted about an hour.


:r I'm dyin here! :r


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

pnoon said:


> We can only hope.
> 
> That lasted about an hour.


:tpd: Thanks Peter. Leave it to you to make me laugh. :r :r


----------

